# Best of PC Games - Gehört F1 Racing Simulation in die Hall of Fame?



## Administrator (20. November 2007)

*Best of PC Games - Gehört F1 Racing Simulation in die Hall of Fame?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mothman (20. November 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört F1 Racing Simulation in die Hall of Fame?*

Ich hab die Frage jetzt (eingeloggt) schon zum 3.Mal beantworten können...bei einer Session. Irgendwas stimmt da mit dem IP-Tracking nicht. 

EDIT: Oder was auch immer ihr eine Methode benutzt, um doppelte Abstimmungen zu verhindern. (Benutzername?)


----------



## Bensta (26. November 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört F1 Racing Simulation in die Hall of Fame?*

Ich kenne das Spiel gar nicht. Erinnere mich an Grand Prix 2 bzw. Pit Stop.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört F1 Racing Simulation in die Hall of Fame?*



			
				Bensta am 26.11.2007 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne das Spiel gar nicht. Erinnere mich an Grand Prix 2 bzw. Pit Stop.


F1 Racing Simulation ist von 1997 (glaube ich) und war/ist eines der ersten F1-Spiele mit 3D-Beschleunigung (Voodoo1).


----------

